#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Do you want 10 million? Go and get married!

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,


Do you know about "Home Sweet Home" loan scheme? According to our Sri Lankan government 2019 Budget proposal. Newly wedded young couples can obtain 10 million housing loan from state banks with repayment duration of 25 years for a 6% interest.
Isn't it fascinating guys? How many of you now planning to get married? :Wink: 


Ps: Let's share your opinion about this loan scheme!

----------


## tripidea

This is a fraud government, They are providing this kind of loans to shut people's mouth. They don't want people to question about their activities. If they didn't sell our country's part to other countries they won't get the money to offer these kinds of loan.

PS: By the way, this is a great chance for the newly married couple

----------


## Bhavya

> This is a fraud government, They are providing this kind of loans to shut people's mouth. They don't want people to question about their activities. If they didn't sell our country's part to other countries they won't get the money to offer these kinds of loan.
> 
> PS: By the way, this is a great chance for the newly married couple


What you said was true, In the name of development our government selling our motherland to foreign countries.

----------

